
How a Brooklyn Newsboy’s Nickel Helped Convict a Soviet Spy - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/04/nyregion/how-a-brooklyn-newsboys-nickel-helped-convict-a-soviet-spy.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
x3n0ph3n3
_Mr. Bozart testified briefly at the Abel trial, but the nickel, while a
mesmerizing prop, was not essential to proving the case._

~~~
J_Darnley
No picture of the nickel either.

